# Lack of Accessories for 2015 Murano



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

I bought a 2015 Murano in late January (took 3 months to find the color I wanted) and I ordered a trailer hitch (with harness), as well as the retractable cargo area cover. The dealership received the hitch, but the wiring harness was wrong for the vehicle. It's now May and they still can't get the correct harness! As far as the cover goes.... it was reported to the parts manager to be available at the start of April. Right.... still no go. 

Can someone please explain to me why Nissan show's these things in the sales flyer (and online), but when you try to obtain them, they aren't really available and Nissan won't know when they will be? Is this any way to run a business?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

probably an issue in the supply chain, have you talked to the Nissan rep (from the dealer you went to) or have you contacted Nissan about the situation?


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

Hello Speedo, no, parts manager discussed the lack of availability this past week with regional parts manager and he just continued with the same message..... Not available and don't know when they will be.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

My dealership said that the retractable cargo cover had issues and they stopped them from being shipped. Their revised date is SEPT!!!! Trying to also get the roof rails which are not available yet either....sigh.


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

I have an update...... I received an email from the parts manager at my dealership today. The cargo area cover is now available. He ordered one for me, but it's coming from the main Nissan warehouse, so it may not arrive until a week from today.

Some movement!


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome, I'll reach out to my dealership again tomorrow. What area are you in? I'm in Northern Cali.


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

I'm in central Illinois.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

I ordered the cargo cover yesterday from a dealership about 20 miles away. My local dealership didn't budge from Sept time frame. Guess I'll start using another dealership for everything.
Next is the roof rails!


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

Just received email from parts Manager. Cover is in, but the towing harness is still a no go. Halfway there.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got my cargo cover today! Now just waiting to order the roof rails when they are available.


----------



## cocbkkh (May 19, 2015)

I was told that the cross rails are either in or being delivered to the dealers soon. However, I purchased a 2015 Murano SL with the Tech package. The message on the Nissan accessory website says the cross rails are not available with the technology package. It is my assumption that the cross rails must interfere with the tech package. If it is true, I am flipped about this. I bought this car to carry 2 kayaks and now I have no way to transport the kayaks. Would never have bought this car had I known.


----------



## VCVet (May 20, 2015)

Ordered the cargo cover online from a Buffalo dealer and will pick up this weekend. It's only $210US - less than half the price quoted from Nissan Canada. Shipping would have been an extra $70 plus taxes and duty


----------



## VCVet (May 20, 2015)

Picked one up at Mike Barney Nissan in Buffalo - no issues, and saved a bunch vs. the Nissan Canada quote..


----------



## VCVet (May 20, 2015)

FYI: WeatherTech finally has the tan coloured cargo liner. Previously they only carried black.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone happen to find out more details on when the cross bars/roof rails will be in? I called my local dealers and they have no update on date.


----------



## rishi211 (Mar 27, 2015)

fyi - consumer affairs told me that the black cross bars are out and can be ordered. The silver/chrome ones will be out first week of Oct.


----------

